# If you can have any domain name... ?



## stevejones (Feb 3, 2010)

So if you could have any domain name which one would you want ?

I'm asking this because I just saw that bsd.net is going up for auction on Feb. 18th.

I would probably want that one or maybe daemon.org.


----------



## Alt (Feb 3, 2010)

Nvm they will not give you chance to take such domain just from auction. They better sell you it =)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

Not really a domain, more like an IP address 69.69.69.69 (reverse resolve that  ).


----------



## stevejones (Feb 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not really a domain, more like an IP address 69.69.69.69 (reverse resolve that  ).




Yea with a IP address like that you wouldn't want a domain.


----------

